# What is OEM and what does it mean for me ?



## trickson (Feb 27, 2010)

Can I get this and use it ? Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 32-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM  . I see this as an OEM but what does that really mean ? 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._7_Professional_64_bit-_-32-116-756-_-Product


----------



## digibucc (Feb 27, 2010)

oem means original equipment manufacturer.  effectively the license is tied to that specific computer.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes you can get this.  It will work just fine.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=OEM


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2010)

An original equipment manufacturer, or OEM, manufactures products or components that are purchased by a company and retailed under that purchasing company's brand name.[1][2][3][4][5]  OEM refers to the company that originally manufactured the product.


----------



## Munki (Feb 27, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yes you can get this.  It will work just fine.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=OEM



Be nice....:shadedshu


----------



## MKmods (Feb 27, 2010)

I dont know if they still do it but to buy OEM OSs you had to get a piece of hardware with it before. The companies would throw in a cable or some other cheap part to make it legal.

I am using Win7 64 oem from Newegg on my comp. The retail version has a fancy box and some more directions.

One other thing they used to do, when you got a OEM disk you could only register it one time to that comp but a retail version could be registered several times.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 27, 2010)

You can re-register the OEM, but the license is tied to the motherboard, so keep that and you will be OK. Or just lie and say a critical BIOS update changed some parameters and they will give you a new key.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2010)

OEM = sticker licence for the computer and no help from Microsoft.
Retail = licence on a separate piece of paper and support from Microsoft.


----------



## trickson (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks to all for this information . so will I get updates from Microsoft with OEM  ? God how confusing is all this no wonder Bill Gates is a BILLIONAIRE !


----------



## claylomax (Sep 6, 2010)

Can you reinstall an OEM operating system disc more than once? 'cause I do that every four months or so; or is the retail better?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 6, 2010)

^  Win 7 64bit - 2nd activation?

Covers questions regarding reinstalling and activating OEM editions


----------



## claylomax (Sep 6, 2010)

trickson said:


> Yeah I went with the OEM and have had no problem installing it ( so far 4 times ) not an issue at all . Even have it on my SSD drive clean install !



How about if I upgrade my mobo next year? Can I call MS and get a new key?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 6, 2010)

claylomax said:


> How about if I upgrade my mobo next year? Can I call MS and get a new key?



No, you call the activation line and reactivate. Read the thread I linked to.


----------



## trickson (Sep 6, 2010)

theonedub said:


> No, you call the activation line and reactivate. Read the thread I linked to.


Yep that is all I do .  
As long as it is on the same system you had it on to start with . If not then you need to buy another copy .


----------



## claylomax (Sep 6, 2010)

What? Hold on, I just went downstairs for my tea and apparently I missed a discussion; where are those posts?


----------



## Frick (Sep 7, 2010)

Steevo said:


> You can re-register the OEM, but the license is tied to the motherboard, so keep that and you will be OK.



Actually it's tied to the hardware ID. The computer is diveded into 10 points (or something like that), and hardware x is worth y points. Change enough points = license is expired. As most things are integrated in the motherboard nowadays (sound card, NIC and so on) it generally expires with the motherboard though.

And MS tech's are usually a pretty knowing bunch, so it's often hard to trick them. 

It should be noted that the retail licenses = 90 days of free support from first activation.

EDIT:



Kreij said:


> Yes, you can reuse your current copy of Windows.
> If it will not activate online, call them and tell them the computer was upgraded and is still only on one machine per the license agreement. Don't tell them it's another computer. Technically you are not lying ... you just updated everything on the old computer.
> 
> I've reactivated my copy a couple of times due to upgrades.



This here would totally not work where I work.


----------

